# Need some help with making batch files



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 6, 2013)

Ive never really done batch files before so I need a little bit of help. I work for a company that has between 50-100+ users and the computers here DESPERATELY need some attention in regards to maintenance. Some computers are 6 years old and have never been defragged! 

So basically this is what I (we) are looking to accomplish. We want to deploy AVG 2013 on computers that currently do not have it installed whether its an older version of AVG (2012 onward) or none at all. We also want to deploy a better disk defragger (currently looking at Auslogics disk defrag) at the moment. 

Is there anyway we can automate the deployment of these two programs via a batch file to all the computers in the network? 

Any help is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## VulkanBros (May 6, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/how_6777139_defrag-remote-pc.html - for Microsoft´s own defrag tool - maybe it works for Auslogics too.....

If you use AVG AntiVirus Business Edition 2013 there is a build-in "Deployment Wizard".....


----------



## McSteel (May 6, 2013)

You need to use an .msi package for deployment, if you're on a domain. If not, well... As VulkanBros has stated, AVG does have an integrated mass deployment option. So do all the other major antivirus product, alongside some form of remote monitoring and control. As for the defragmenter, seeing how you're still deciding on which one to get, why not look into one that offers a corporate license, as well as some form of remote reporting tool, perhaps also a scheduler, while you're at it?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 7, 2013)

McSteel said:


> You need to use an .msi package for deployment, if you're on a domain. If not, well... As VulkanBros has stated, AVG does have an integrated mass deployment option. So do all the other major antivirus product, alongside some form of remote monitoring and control. As for the defragmenter, seeing how you're still deciding on which one to get, why not look into one that offers a corporate license, as well as some form of remote reporting tool, perhaps also a scheduler, while you're at it?



We dont have that much of a budget (20k) and since im relatively new, I dont know if thats per month or what. We are already fast approaching that $20k mark as it is i dont think they'd be willing to fork over more money unless absolutely need be. 

How would I put all this in a .msi package?

Edit: I did come across this little number. Still trying to figure out if it will do what I want.


----------



## Sasqui (May 7, 2013)

Startup scripts is what we've got going on here:

Here's a guide to group policies to startup, shutdown, logon and logoff scripts, courtesy of M$:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753404.aspx

Scripting for group policy:  http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/scriptcenter/dd742261.aspx

Myself, I know the high level of what it does, but can't speak as to how to do it...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 7, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Startup scripts is what we've got going on here:
> 
> Here's a guide to group policies to startup, shutdown, logon and logoff scripts, courtesy of M$:
> 
> ...



Im unsure if that is what I want though. Basically, I want to be able to take 3 programs (Firefox, Ccleaner, Auslogics Disk Defrag) and put them into a script/batch file (w/e you wanna call it) and execute it to run all 3 installers silently without any user interaction. I need this done on probably 75+ PCs. Assuming of course, this can be done. 

I apologize in advance as this is all new to me so Im not sure what the terminology should be. I know what I want done, i just dont know how to properly execute it without coming in on a weekend or something and doing it PC by PC one at a time.


----------



## Sasqui (May 7, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I apologize in advance as this is all new to me so Im not sure what the terminology should be.



If you are going to run batch files on startup, you need to know about group policies and all the stupid terms that Microsoft has adopted from thier developers.

There is software out there that has "push" deployment, but not many, you usually have to roll your own like you are trying to do.

Worse case (and our IT department does it here), have the user logoff.  Assuming you can logon remotely as admin, you can push the software but you still have to do it indivdually that way.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2013)

Sorry things got really busy here at work and this kinda dropped a few rungs on the priority ladder. 

I started looking into this more and was thinking of maybe just forcing these out using GPO in AD, but now my only problem is getting the exe files i want in .msi form. :-\


----------

